# Please help ID Track Bike



## debike (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anyone please help ID and date this old track bike


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

the clue to id your bike is writen on the bearing cover cap by the crank.

mark


----------



## rustNspokes (Oct 15, 2009)

It appears the crankset reads "D.&J." Park City MF'G Co. Chicago, IL who apparently sold cranks for all sorts of bikes. I guess that doesn't put a name on the bike, but it might help with dating it. This exact design crankset is depicted in an advertisement in the Sept. 1901 issue of Good Roads on page 32. It reads "D.&J." HANGERS for single, tandem, triplet, quad or motor cycles". "Lightest, Nearest dust proof, and easiest running hanger in the world"


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 16, 2009)

tough guess but possibly early 00's to the teens. as fas as a name without a badge or a picture of a bike with a similar crank, its up in the air on that.


----------



## iButler (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Debike, can you tell me where did you found/get this bike... I am looking a 'project' like this..  Thanks!


----------



## OldRider (Dec 5, 2009)

If that Wright saddle is original to the bike wouldn't that make it a British bike?Or were Wright Saddles sold on this side of the pond too?


----------



## Rus Tea (Dec 5, 2009)

Some things don't look right: the seat post looks backwards, the handle bar ends appear too low and forward to ride efficiently and the peddles are not r-traps.  Are the rims metal clad wood or wood?  Perhaps an older '00 frame set may have aquired some parts from the teens?


----------



## jmagruder10 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice bike. , I would love too own it.


----------

